# MacBook can't connect to some WiFi



## derekjohnston (Mar 25, 2011)

I've had trouble recently connecting to WiFi routers that are redirecting to a login page.   A library will send your browser to a page with their terms and conditions.   You click that you understand and you are on.    All the Dells and HPs are connecting without trouble but my MacBook stumbles with what appears to be a DNS message "searching for google.com"  before giving me an error message that the server cannot be found.

I've tried to get around the issue by using the IP number but it resolves correctly in the URL bar and gives me the same error message.  I would guess the method they use for redirecting  isn't immediately recognized in OSX.   Is this Proxy that needs to be tweaked?

It's more than just one site.    Local hospital gave me this issue last month and Delta Airlines is using GoGo InFlight (a WiFi service) which I cannot connect to.   Seems it is my issue and not theirs.

DJ


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 19, 2011)

Are you using a different browser than Safari? If not try Firefox or something along that line.


----------

